# Annual multi-trip travel medical insurance



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm searching for annual multi-trip travel insurance with the following characteristics:

- Unlimited number of trips per year (if not there, the grass might be greener elsewhere).
- Maximum stay per trip 90 or 120 days (in case grass greener but scarce).
- Predominantly covering medical expenses (appearance of extra teeth; loss of remaining 3 brain cells) rather than 'travel' expenses (baggage and passenger destinations never overlapped; trip started before passenger; airport sandwiches were museum quality; in-flight magazine in FORTRAN language, etc.).
- Coverage worldwide except USA (who wants to fall ill there?).
- Available for residents of Portugal/EU.

Anyone with experience of such insurance that might provide suggestions, please?
Thanks in advance,
VV


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

https://www.allianz-assistance.pt/. And you can get medical coverage for a USA visit, we did. . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

grammymissy said:


> https://www.allianz-assistance.pt/. And you can get medical coverage for a USA visit, we did. .
> 
> Thank you! That is where I tried first, before coming here, but the responses to my queries were not too enlightening.
> 
> Might I ask if you used "Ferias Anual" or "Multiviagens"?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Ibex in Almancil offer a package, I have it but never needed to claim which is always the acid test isn't it !


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

ViaVinho said:


> grammymissy said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.allianz-assistance.pt/. And you can get medical coverage for a USA visit, we did. .
> ...


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I always use Staysure.co.uk who operate a travel insurance especially for expats. You can select with or without US.

I have needed to claim twice and the response was always positive and very fast.


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

First, thanks to all for your responses. 

Second, some more pertinent concerns.
1) Staysure - only available to UK/Channel/Man residents.

2) Allianz~pt - I must confess myself thoroughly confused:
It seems that the multi-trip insurance permits only one trip and you can only visit one country. The only annual insurance seems to cover prepaid annual holidays (further below). 

Furthermore, one must have paid for, but not embarked on, the holiday before buying insurance. This is not what I want as I'd like to depart on a whim knowing that I'm covered. Then there are the questionnnaires to fill out - I'd like to do that once and be done. Would like the insurance to be renewed yearly without having to check off lists of potential, real, and imagined ailments all over again.

But perhaps I am missing something and staring myself blind against the solution?
VV

Na sequência da solicitação remetida para os nossos serviços, cumpre-nos esclarecer o seguinte:
1) O produto Multiviagens é destinado a uma única viagem com uma duração superior a 93 dias até 1 (um) ano;
2) País de residência da pessoa segura: Portugal;
3) O país de cobertura corresponde ao que consta como destino a viagem;
4) Para poder adquirir o seguro deverá ter adquirido previamente a viagem na sua totalidade; 

No âmbito do seguro anual, dispomos unicamente do produto Férias Anual com as seguintes garantias associadas:
Acresce, ainda, que para poder subscrever o produto anual as viagens devem se encontrar compradas antes da subscrição do seguro.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

ViaVinho said:


> First, thanks to all for your responses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I contacted Allianz PT directly via email, with my trip plans, found them very helpful. I also contacted them via messenger with specifics i needed for the USA coverage. Our trips were booked before insurance was purchased. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

ViaVinho said:


> First, thanks to all for your responses.
> 
> Second, some more pertinent concerns.
> 1) Staysure - only available to UK/Channel/Man residents.
> ...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Staysure definitely cover experts. BUT if I remember from my policy you have to be a British citizen/subject (either main policy holder or other half) 

Most Portuguese policies will not cover you over 70 indeed some even say you are past it at 65!!!! 
Portuguese medical cover for USA, CARIBBEAN and CANADA is inadequate. 
Very few will cover pre existing conditions. 

Staysure cover pre existing at a cost. Recent quote for hubby and myself £650!! For 20 days. Will not cover annual for expats.
Same insurance for U.K. IS £368 ANNUAL policy!! 

Go direct to IBEX in Gibraltar for a quote


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks to your post Siobhan, I went back to the website and you are correct that at least one person on the policy has to be a UK citizen. I have been dealing with them for so long I had obviously forgotten that detail. 

£650??? Ouch. I had the opposite experience with them. Several months into my annual policy last year I had my gall bladder removed so called to declare it. When asked if the op was more or less than three weeks previous, I said less and was asked for £25. My GF then reminded me that it was more than 3 weeks so I called back and was immediately refunded £20, the £5 being an admin fee. Bargain when you look at your cost but I do understand why!

Your post made me read though the T & Cs and FAQs and I have found some inconsistencies and contradictions so will drop them a line for clarification. 

Thanks again.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

grammymissy said:


> I contacted Allianz PT directly via email, with my trip plans, found them very helpful. I also contacted them via messenger with specifics i needed for the USA coverage. Our trips were booked before insurance was purchased.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't cover over 65 or pre existing medical conditions


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

John boy, having had a quote in the middle of October I called them on November 2nd tonfinalise the transaction to be told that from November 1st they no longer would cover ANYONE resident in Portugal. New company policy.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Good morning Siobhán. I never did receive a reply to my emails to Staysure, so I guess this is the reason why. Now I'm on the hunt for an alternative supplier. Allianz is out as I can't get around the 65 year old rule; Young at heart but not on paper! Maggy Crawford suggested Worldwide but the premium is five times more than Staysure. One thing my research has uncovered, is that the policies offered by PT suppliers are far less comprehensive than those from UK companies and at a far greater cost.

The search continues...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there johnboy. 

I have ended up with using ABBEYGATE and a very helpful young man (MATT PICKERING) who got me a really good deal. It was about £70 more than STAYSURE :lock1:

Underwriters are CIYBOND (suretravel) I did a simulation on their site but it came up about £80 more expensive!!!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi there johnboy.
> 
> I have ended up with using ABBEYGATE and a very helpful young man (MATT PICKERING) who got me a really good deal. It was about £70 more than STAYSURE :lock1:
> 
> Underwriters are CIYBOND (suretravel) I did a simulation on their site but it came up about £80 more expensive!!!


Thanks Siobhán. I have used Abbeygate before when I lived in Spain. I'll give Matt a call later.


----------

